# Alternative Die Holder



## Ken I (May 17, 2020)

I bought a cheap Chinese 4 jaw scroll chuck - actually a woodwork chuck and adapted it for use on my lathe - mostly as a die holder.





The "Soft Jaws" are actually scrap from a waterjet cutting operation but I did add the slots and holes to use the scrap - I've got a bagfull.




I made a 2MT shank so I could use it in my tailstock and 3MT shank for the headstock where soft jaws are great for second operation work.




Mostly I use it as a dieholder in the tailstock - it is bored 18 diameter and I use that to hold 16, 20 & 25 diameter dies - which covers most of what I do and its a lot less fiddly than most any other method.

Obviously no good for split dies.

Regards - Ken


----------

